# Jelly Bean on the A500?



## RobKort (May 16, 2012)

Since we now have JB out and for sure we won't be seen it officially from Acer any time soon, is anyone planing on a port to the tab? It would be nice to have a ROM or two going on it.

-end of line-


----------



## bouncer665 (Feb 4, 2012)

YEP! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737205


----------

